# kaput in Deutschland



## mossypossy

*Kaput*

After a week of touring Europe engine goes pop.

Hotel in Germany this morning waiting for a hire car to drive back home.

Motorhome will be repatriated

Test driving Comfort Insurance customer support........


----------



## Wooie1958

Is it bad or do you not know yet ?


----------



## mossypossy

Fiat main dealer had a look and said was bad. Had a new cam belt in Jan as well.

Said a 12 day wait to get it fixed.

My mechanic says he can sort it out.

To be honest it was getting a bit too hot for comfort out here.......40 degrees on board yesterday at the repair garage in Saarlouis


----------



## Wooie1958

OK, good luck with everything.

Get some all round photos of the van before they start transporting it back to the UK, just in case.


----------



## Dezi

Hope everything goes OK.

Dezi


----------



## mossypossy

We will be foot passengers on a ferry at some point.

Can you just turn up and pay for a crossing?

I would have thought so


----------



## Sharon the Cat

What a shame. I hope you get it all sorted to your satisfaction.
If we had to get a foot passage home from France we'd be stuffed. Even 2 people can't carry that much wine.:rolleyes2:


----------



## Makzine

We will be interested in your customer report as we are with Comfort as well :wave: safe journey back.  Make sure you photograph everything inside and out before you leave.


----------



## Makzine

Sharon the Cat said:


> What a shame. I hope you get it all sorted to your satisfaction.
> If we had to get a foot passage home from France we'd be stuffed. Even 2 people can't carry that much wine.:rolleyes2:



That's why you photograph everything :wave:


----------



## mossypossy

Only managed to buy a couple of cases of wine.


----------



## rugbyken

When our old van broke in France the car we got to return in was handed over in Calais and we picked up a Brit registered car there took that on the ferry and returned it to local agents next day


----------



## yorkslass

Good luck, I hope everything goes smoothly from now on


----------



## Haaamster

Had my alternator pack up in germany, fiat main dealer wanted 600 euro without fitting, good job I was carrying a generator. Got it repaired back here for 42 quid


----------



## Big Ray

Really really sorry to hear that MossyPossy especially as you have been so very helpful to us.   Trust it goes well for you.   Our next requirement is a Truma engineer ! ! ! ! :raofl:


----------



## phillybarbour

Sorry to hear your news, hope both you and the van get home with the least stress possible.


----------



## mossypossy

Got home in the early hours.
Comfort Insurance use European RAC which were superb.
All the problems came from the German side, with taxis insisting on cash, some not even interested.
Two week wait for any work at any garage.
Impossible to get a hire car in Germany

RAC had to resort to sending a taxi from France to take us to a French hire car firm.
They also have to transfer the motorhome from Germany to France to get more than a cursory diagnosis.

My first call for assistance was to an English person who used okey dokey a lot which was so reassuring.

They even managed to get us a hire car in Dover at ten at night!!!!!!

Think there is a warning somewhere here about where not to break down.

Bad thing is when we do manage to get back on board it will be stinky. Unable to dump grey waste on fancy German Fiat Alfa Romeo forecourt.

Another tip is to have suitcases on board the motorhome or you will look like tramps on the ferry with your bulging Lidl bags


----------



## argoose

Was it the cam belt that failed ?
If yes , was it main dealer fitted, if yes you could try a claim against them. It is the only reason I have cam belts done at main dealer.


----------



## runnach

credit due , you seem reasonably calm an collected about it all. I hope everything gets fixed with no more headaches 

Channa


----------



## mossypossy

No idea on failure yet. Cam belt was done by a van truck centre so you would have thought a Ducato engine was familiar to them.

Driving along then a pop sound, engine cuts out and I coast to a halt one mile later.

Turn of key results in a thunk  noise.

Main dealer says in German he can only turn engine in one direction by hand......I think.

I still have 3 grand in the kitty before I end up having paid market rate for the motorhome and we had a great first week.

Highlight was Roche Dabo in the Vosges. Mountain top car park with blissful views and so quiet.


----------



## mossypossy

this is what we managed before the bang


----------



## oldish hippy

dont you mrsn KAPUT IN KRAUT:yeahthat:


----------



## The laird

Mossy penny sorry to hear about all your troubles but as others have said its a credit to you the way you have conducted your self.the last thing I'd worry about is what you looked like with bags of stuff etc.were all the same( well most of us are)'sounds like timing belt failure as they can turn the crank back the way.if it did get a belt I'd like to think they put new idlers and tensioner on,if not WHY,this is common good engineering practice,but hopefully it's not,I wish you all the best of luck mate


----------



## Pauljenny

*All part of the adventure*

As a survivor of a number of these problems, over the last 16 years, we must accept that, " If you use them, you bruise them ",is a fact of motorhoming life. We call them"Dragons " 
You must use your brain to either overcome them or get round them. Keeps the dementia at bay, ( we hope! )
 You will brag about these adventures, one day.
There are millions of people, sitting in front of the telly, wishing they could have an adventure...Any adventure.

 You'll get some great advice from The Wildcampers.

 Get that dragon slayed and boast about how you did it!


----------



## mossypossy

*the Saga continues*

Motorhome was ferried off the highway to a German garage last Thursday, where it has sat in the sunshine, cooking the contents of the Thetford which we were obviously unable to dispose of.

This morning it was picked up by European RAC to begin the trek, no doubt convoluted, back home.

Plan was to use the hire car to return to the motorhome and deal with fridge/wastewater/poopy issues but the unavailability of a German hire car meant we were taxi'd to France for the hire car, and time restraints meant backtracking would have made us miss the last foot passenger ferry home.

The lovely man at the German garage did however empty the last bits from the fridge and open the grey water tap for us before it was taken away.

Good old google translate!

God knows what it would have smelt like inside after another couple of weeks.

I reckon another two weeks minimum before we see it again:mad1:


----------



## mossypossy

One week to the day since the engine died.
Today an initial inspection in France suggests the timing belt is intact. Possibly a piston failure. They need to rummage more, but not until next Tuesday as it is a long bank holiday in France.
Ho hum


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi

mossypossy said:


> One week to the day since the engine died.
> Today an initial inspection in France suggests the timing belt is intact. Possibly a piston failure. They need to rummage more, but not until next Tuesday as it is a long bank holiday in France.
> Ho hum



Hope you get it sorted soon, and a piston may not be as bad as timing belt damage,


----------



## witzend

Sorry to read of the problems but is the van still coming back to the UK or being repaired in France and is this your choice asking as I use the same insurer and it seems to be taking a long time to get it home.


----------



## mossypossy

My insurance policy states that if the vehicle cannot be repaired before the end of my holiday it will be shipped home.
RAC will pay for a garage diagnosis, which they seem to want to do.
Would be cheaper for them to fly me back out to collect myself if they could persuade me to pay the French garage to fix it. An eight metre long 4.5 tonne motorhome seems to cause hassle for the transport guys.
I might be up for that as it means I get the chance to finish the epic wine run. Will do the sums, but a short notice channel crossing may be too expensive and wipe out my duty free gains.


----------



## Teutone

i speak german. If you want me to ring the german garage and ask/explain or whatever please get in touch.


----------



## listerdiesel

We bought a new Movano van in 1999, one of the first Vauxhall sold. We went to Spain in it later and we had the cambelt fail while driving locally in Quartiera.







Our local dealer was contacted in the UK and they arranged breakdown collection and a hire car while it was sorted.

We had it back for a week and on the way up towards Santander the engine let go in a big way, just about destroying it totally.

Just before the failure:






Waiting for the ferry at Santander:






When the belt had come off previously, the garage (being new to the vehicle, it wasn't on sale there) hadn't checked compressions on the cylinders, and one had a bent valve. It was this valve that lost its head on the motorway near Burgos as we made our way northwards.

Vauxhall arranged for the van to be recovered, taken to a nearby dealer who also arranged for a hotel for the night. We decided to go shopping that afternoon as we wouldn't have transport, so we took a taxi into Burgos and got our bits and pieces. The van was drained of fluids and made ready for the ferry.

Next day we went to Santander in the recovery vehicle, van on the back and trailer behind.

A hire car was waiting at Plymouth and the van and trailer collected by the AA. Later the trailer was delivered to our home, van went to dealer in Luton.

A complete new engine was needed, the valve head had got embedded in the cylinder head and chopped through the piston, ultimately punching out through the fron of the cylinder block.

All done right at the end of the 12month warranty with no quibbles. It went on to cover over 250k miles for us.

Peter


----------



## TJBi

mossypossy said:


> <snip>They need to rummage more, but not until next Tuesday as it is a long bank holiday in France.
> Ho hum



That's weird, because the public holiday is on Saturday and the French normally take the holiday on the day that it falls.  Alsace and Lorraine may be different, but I can't find anything to indicate that that is the case and my contact over there certainly hasn't mentioned it.

Hope you get it fixed soon.

Tom


----------



## mossypossy

Teutone said:


> i speak german. If you want me to ring the german garage and ask/explain or whatever please get in touch.



Awfully kind but it has been moved to France now


----------



## GRWXJR

mossypossy said:


> No idea on failure yet. Cam belt was done by a van truck centre so you would have thought a Ducato engine was familiar to them.
> 
> Driving along then a pop sound, engine cuts out and I coast to a halt one mile later.
> 
> Turn of key results in a thunk  noise.
> 
> Main dealer says in German he can only turn engine in one direction by hand......I think.
> 
> I still have 3 grand in the kitty before I end up having paid market rate for the motorhome and we had a great first week.
> 
> Highlight was Roche Dabo in the Vosges. Mountain top car park with blissful views and so quiet.



Sorry to hear about your probs - you seem to be rolling with it well and keeping your equilibrium though, which is good!

Travel-wise, I rode a motorbike through the Vosges region back in 2011 (I think) - stayed overnight in a nice small town in a nice private hotel overlooking a lake (wish I could remember exactly where).  Really nice area if you like lumpy forested bits - would like to go back there and spend a bit more time wandering about.


----------



## mossypossy

*Options*

Spoke to insurance 

If I opt to have it repaired in France...(cheaper labour maybe and euro weakness), I can have £500 travel expenses to go collect.

Holiday part two perhaps?


----------



## Jo001

Result!


----------



## topefisher

mossypossy said:


> Spoke to insurance
> 
> If I opt to have it repaired in France...(cheaper labour maybe and euro weakness), I can have £500 travel expenses to go collect.
> 
> Holiday part two perhaps?



When we broke down in Germany on our way back from Rome two years ago on the Harley ( stripped drive belt ) we elected for recovery to a main Harley dealer for repairs in Koblenz.
They charge €46/hour where our nearest UK Harler dealers are £70/75 per hour. Big saving at the time as quite a few man hours to change.


----------



## mossypossy

my French is non existent

Would I get a fixed price quote for a repair job from a French garage, after an RAC paid for diagnosis....... is it a Devis?


----------



## Stanski

*German Efficiency*

Your relaxed reporting of the incident suggests you can accept the situation well which is good to read.  Good luck with the repair and possible second journey to collect it.  With euro exchange rate I would opt for repair in Europe, also go to collect it, spend a day or 2 around the area to verify and enjoy the chance of cheap fuel and duty free bargains.


OUR WOE
We returned to UK yesterday after 3 weeks tour around Hungary, Croatia and Slovenia, but initially broke down in Germany 3 weeks ago (Second day of hols) with an immobiliser problem, thankfully not a mechanical like yours.  Awkward bit was the immobiliser was old and also a secondary system that interlinked with the vehicles primary system so knowledge of Fiat wiring was needed.

Had a tough start to the drama with being unable to activate the immobiliser and start the engine after parking (badly across 2 bays as a short quick purchase was planned) at 9pm at Amsberg railway.  Next morning being a little sleep deprived due to weather and train station traffic, had to liaise with parking attendant who thankfully was very considerate and helpful, also after considering all options and trying to find fault myself communicated with two taxi drivers who thankfully spoke American to find a suitable garage who could help.  Sods law - no Fiat garage in Amsberg.

Eventually had to be recovered to a Fiat garage 40km away in a village near Neumarkt.  All very efficient and effectively managed by the VW garage we first sought help from.  Luckily they were owned by a large group "Fischer" who have their own vehicle recovery and support company supporting ADAC in Germany.

Had an experience parked overnight at the Fiat garage, and seeking an evening meal in the village pub. In the morning the service manager took full control of the situation as he did not want us to be stuck at the garage all weekend.  A quick review of the systems and with some of my assistance quickly found a potential solution to the problem (Bypass the secondary system). 1 hour later the nominated electrician had completed some rewiring and we were all systems go.  I replaced all the dashboard and various dash covers and all was good.  

For us we lost 1 and 1/2 days but so thankful it was repairable with not too much woe.  Overall an adventure and a new experience which again adds to lifes rich tapestry.  

Again good luck with your scenario.


----------



## mossypossy

The longer the time gap from the episode, the calmer I get.
Resigned to having a new engine, so anything less will be a bargain now


----------



## witzend

French Fiat main dealer gave me a fixed price and stuck by it even though it took longer than they allowed for I offered to pay the extra Labour but he refused it


----------



## Canalsman

mossypossy said:


> Spoke to insurance
> 
> If I opt to have it repaired in France...(cheaper labour maybe and euro weakness), I can have £500 travel expenses to go collect.
> 
> Holiday part two perhaps?



The drawback to a repair in France is that you will have no easy comeback on the repair if it proves problematic some time later.

At least in the UK you can take it back to the repairer fairly easily.


----------



## mossypossy

Tough one

Who is to say the cam belt replacement I had done earlier this year was not directly related to latest failure?


----------



## TJBi

mossypossy said:


> my French is non existent
> 
> Would I get a fixed price quote for a repair job from a French garage, after an RAC paid for diagnosis....... is it a Devis?



Yes, it's a devis.  I'd offer my linguistic assistance but won't have reliable Internet for the next month.

Tom


----------



## mossypossy

*Timescales*

Aug 06 Breakdown and recover to German garage
Aug 12 Move to a French garage for diagnosis
Aug 18 Initial diagnosis "We need to take the head off"
Aug 25 "We will take the head off and give a fixed price quote"

:sleep-027:


----------



## Teutone

mossypossy said:


> Aug 06 Breakdown and recover to German garage
> Aug 12 Move to a French garage for diagnosis
> Aug 18 Initial diagnosis "We need to take the head off"
> Aug 25 "We will take the head off and give a fixed price quote"
> 
> :sleep-027:



I am fussy with things like this. If I have an engine failure which needs taken the head off, I want to replace the whole engine with another one or FULLY rebuild the broken one. Depending on what has gone boom you never know the condition of the  crucial components.


----------



## yeoblade

I had a Fiat 2.0 JTD Van 85K miles and when it was 3 yrs and one month old it blow, was only running on three cylinders. Recovered to Fiat they said it was out of warranty, by a month,(but had full service history). When I asked what was wrong with it they said 'it needs a new engine' ! 
I said aren't you going to look at it, take the head off, and the reply was we could but it's a new engine job so if we took it apart then it would cost you more - and then we fit a new engine. So I had a new engine around £3K fitted.


----------



## Teutone

it's a simple spreadsheet exercise.

Old engine taking apart, plus parts, repairs and all assembling versus taking engine out and fit 2nd hand engine. (or even a "new" reconditioned engine).

With the labour cost of garages these days , rebuilding a complete engine is a very costly exercise.

I just don't feel at ease with an engine only "half" repaired. (mean top half or bottom half). I am not saying it can't be done with success but you have to evaluate every case and make a decision based on facts.
If somebody (mechanic) assumes that the crank is ok, I wouldn't feel happy.

Don't get me wrong, plenty of engines have been repaired with good results. I am only concerned about the long term reliability. A slighty damaged big end bearing will last for quite a while. But it won't as long as it should.

But like I said before, I am fussy with these things


----------



## El Veterano

mossypossy said:


> my French is non existent
> 
> Would I get a fixed price quote for a repair job from a French garage, after an RAC paid for diagnosis....... is it a Devis?



My partner is a fluent French speaker, and a technical translator in French and German by profession. If you need any help just send me a PM.


----------



## Val54

I suspect that might equally be attributed to the amount of rock salt strewn onto UK roads during winter gritting 
Dave


----------



## mossypossy

El Veterano said:


> My partner is a fluent French speaker, and a technical translator in French and German by profession. If you need any help just send me a PM.



I may well take you up on that

Cheers


----------



## antiqueman

mossypossy said:


> Spoke to insurance
> 
> If I opt to have it repaired in France...(cheaper labour maybe and euro weakness), I can have £500 travel expenses to go collect.
> 
> Holiday part two perhaps?



That will save them thousands


----------



## witzend

If the repairs are being done at a French Fiat main dealer surely any problems after could be corrected at a UK main dealer. You don't have to go back to the supplying dealer for warranty work with a new vehicle


----------



## mossypossy

I realize repatriation will cost the RAC a lot with a 6 wheel 4.5 ton vehicle and they would prefer to give me £500 to go back and fetch

Depends what the quote is

I still have that option open to me


----------



## Teutone

Take the blinkers off, it's all fine if YOU do it at home but when labour charges of a garage come into play it doesn't work out.
A reconditioned engine is of course the same thing but work carried out on a larger scale from a company specialised in just that. Hence the competetive price.

and where did I say i CAN't be done? All I said was it's usually too expensive if a garage is involved.

...but what do I know. (and I am too tired to dig an old story up where I reground valve seats with the just the use of my feet in the rain forest)


----------



## mossypossy

described the incident to a mechanically minded friend and his money is on one of the injectors grenading itself into the cylinder bore and thus damaging a valve


wife said she heard a pop, but for a few seconds before it died I heard a bad pinking/timing gone wrong sound

guesses on a postcard please


----------



## Stanski

*Mechanics*

I agree with you Sir, it takes years of experience for a mechanic to gain knowledge and skills, learning by mistakes sometimes to know if a part should be repaired or replaced.  I struggled to repair a Renault starter problem but could rebuild an engine or replace a head gasket.

I guess for those interested and discussing this saga, we have the Glass Half Full and Glass Half Empty options.  For me the Glass is usually Half Full and I would trust the mechanic to do an expected good job.

What happens susequently cannot always be forseen.  I have currenlty two family dilemmas involving cars that were not expected, one a possible £3k loss as whole engine ruined, the other a £15 repalcement item which was initially thought to be a new engine.  Some you win some you lose.

Good Fortunes wished.


----------



## mossypossy

My glass is still half full

Hoping to return to France to collect the rest of the glass.....and some!


----------



## oldish hippy

wellsue and martin used to have one like his i got the remis blinds from it in my van


----------



## Stanski

*Hobby mh*


----------



## mossypossy

I must admit I thought it was way too big after I first bought it

Now driving it is no harder than driving any other large van sized vehicle

Only really get an impression of the size when you step away from the vehicle


----------



## TJBi

mossypossy said:


> I must admit I thought it was way too big after I first bought it
> 
> Now driving it is no harder than driving any other large van sized vehicle
> 
> Only really get an impression of the size when you step away from the vehicle



Have you encountered any issues with the weight in terms of access restrictions?  See a lot of 3t5 max in France.

Tom


----------



## flyinghigh

I think you will find that restriction only applies to commercial vehicles and not camping cars/ motor homes ,


----------



## mossypossy

TJBi said:


> Have you encountered any issues with the weight in terms of access restrictions?  See a lot of 3t5 max in France.
> 
> Tom



not like they are going to weigh you..... think it is 3.5 tons unladen with nearly a ton max payload.... max payload only occurring just before you cross the channel back home


----------



## mossypossy

*Update*

Well they delivered on the timing of the news

Cylinder number two had two valves rattling around inside, or more likely embedded into piston head and cylinder bore

Silly quote means van will be shipped home after nearly 3 weeks.

Another three weeks probably before it gets back at the current speeds

How much for a recon engine, Ducato 2.8 turbo diesel year 2000??


----------



## mossypossy

Can you believe there is a recon engine price comparison website?

Should be called Compare the Recon.com, but it isn't

Will have lots of time to get some costing ideas now


----------



## Kontiki

mossypossy said:


> After a week of touring Europe engine goes pop.
> 
> Hotel in Germany this morning waiting for a hire car to drive back home.
> 
> Motorhome will be repatriated
> 
> Test driving Comfort Insurance customer support........



A whole week!!! We had one day (rained all day as well), crossed with Eurotunnel as it was late parked up near Gravelines & rested the next day. Following day we drove about 5kms before we broke down, spent 3 days waiting outside one garage then taken to another garage where we spent another day, then it was decided to send us home with the van to follow. We are with Saga who use the AA breakdown, we were given the option of flying home or ferry & hire car. We decided on the ferry as we had quite a bit of stuff to carry with us in bags. Van took about 3 weeks to get back. Problem found to be the centre part of the clutch had come out of the clutch plate & it wasn't allowing the clutch to disengage.


----------



## mossypossy

another update

There is a global figure of £2500 per claim on my breakdown insurance

As it is such a long vehicle they need a specialist quote for return to uk, oh and it's another bank holiday

So costs they have so far incurred:

Removal from road to first garage in Germany
Hotel room for night
50 mile taxi ride
Two hire cars
Removal of vehicle to France for assessment
Assessment and removal of cylinder head

How much left in the kitty??


----------



## Pauljenny

At least you are not complaining that you're bored.
 The adventure continues!
Does your insurance cover include something like " uninsured losses" ?
How old is your van? You might get a sympathetic response from the maker/ dealer .
 Should you have to spend some of your hard-earned, I hope that you can offset this by considering how much the van has saved you in hotel bills and other expenses while you've been playing out in it.
Don't worry,what does not kill you,makes you stronger.
Good luck


----------



## mossypossy

15 year old van

But paid 5k less than market rate so I can still afford a wry smile


----------



## mossypossy

But after two days I have not been inundated with quotes for a recon engine.....stoopid comparison website


----------



## witzend

mossypossy said:


> But after two days I have not been inundated with quotes for a recon engine



You may not be I remember someone having a problem trying to source one some time ago. Probably be easier to get yours repaired depending on the extent of damage to the bore of the cylinder that had the valves drop may be possible with out removing the engine and just getting the cylinder head recond


----------



## mossypossy

I can get a spare head for £260, but as the engine does not turn I suspect the valve head is embedded in the piston cylinder wall:rolleyes2:


----------



## witzend

mossypossy said:


> I can get a spare head for £260, but as the engine does not turn I suspect the valve head is embedded in the piston cylinder wall:rolleyes2:



Usual damage is confined to piston and cyl head after valves get damaged when timing belt fails. Has anyone confirmed that engine won't turn over now with cyl head removed


----------



## mossypossy

*the saga doth continue*

No confirmation as the French garage won't repair at a sensible price so will be shipped home as is, with the engine in bits.

Getting bored now.......................................


----------



## RichardHelen262

mossypossy said:


> But after two days I have not been inundated with quotes for a recon engine.....stoopid comparison website



Have you thought about buying a full van maybe a mot failure, with a running engine ?,at least that way you know what the engine is like, and if you wanted a recon it wouldn't be too expensive to have a working engine reconditioned.
Richard


----------



## mossypossy

The plan is to drop an already refurbed engine in and then dispose of the broken one to get refurbed.

As we plan to have six weeks touring Norway next year a shiny engine sort of appeals.


----------



## Teutone

helen262 said:


> Have you thought about buying a full van maybe a mot failure, with a running engine ?,at least that way you know what the engine is like, and if you wanted a recon it wouldn't be too expensive to have a working engine reconditioned.
> Richard



Most vans will have gazillion miles clocked up and a MOT failure for sure. Personally I wouldn't fit such an engine which was probably trashed every single day of its life into my motorhome. Unless i am very short of funds. But even this is false economy if you have to pay a garage for the labour.
Do it once and do it right!


----------



## listerdiesel

witzend said:


> Usual damage is confined to piston and cyl head after valves get damaged when timing belt fails. Has anyone confirmed that engine won't turn over now with cyl head removed



Our 2.8 turbo was trashed, piston chopped up by the valve head that broke off and rod out of the front of the block.

Complete new engine fitted as per my previous post. When something lets go at speed it takes seconds to wreck the engine.

What surprised me when I saw the engine in bits was how thoroughly it had been wrecked: block, head, piston plus conrod and fine metal swarf throughout the engine and oilways.

There was nothing salvageable, three injectors, pump and manifolds.

Peter


----------



## Teutone

Gear driven cams are noisy, expensive and need vert tight tolerance when manufactured and assembled. They don't suit high mileage use engines and the slightest amount of debris in your lubrication system will be very bad.
Just look at the old Ford Cologne  V6 engine. They used a plastic gear to keep the noise down and more often than not engines failed with cam/timing problems.

Gear driven cams are good for high power and high revving petrol engines for precise timing using long duration cams.

There is nothing wrong with the timing belt as a system. It just needs to be maintained and not ignored.
How many millions of engines are running just fine with a timing belt?
How many are with gear driven cams?


----------



## RichardHelen262

Our vw t5 2.5td is gear driven rather than chain or belt,it is now at 118k and is still nice and quite


----------



## Wooie1958

Teutone said:


> There is nothing wrong with the timing belt as a system. *It just needs to be maintained and not ignored.*
> How many millions of engines are running just fine with a timing belt?




Try telling a relative of mine that, 10 years old but only 25,000 miles.

He reckons it`s good for at least another 10 years if not longer as it won`t be near the 60,000 mile recommended change   :scared:

I`m no longer involved with that vehicle.


----------



## caledonia

Vege engines 01246456207 do good quality recon engines. Not the cheapest but never heard any bad reports. My 2.5  VW t5 has gear driven camshafts and no drive belts just a small gates coupling driving the alternator.


----------



## RichardHelen262

Wooie1958 said:


> Try telling a relative of mine that, 10 years old but only 25,000 miles.
> 
> He reckons it`s good for at least another 10 years if not longer as it won`t be near the 60,000 mile recommended change   :scared:
> 
> I`m no longer involved with that vehicle.



He is either very brave or stupid but either way he has a very expensive shock coming in the very near future.
Richard


----------



## mossypossy

*4 weeks tomorrow*

............and still no news

Vehicle has moved 5 miles on day 1
Maybe 50 miles on day 6
Here we are on day 27 and still has to begin the journey back to the UK


----------



## witzend

mossypossy said:


> ............and still no news
> 
> Vehicle has moved 5 miles on day 1
> Maybe 50 miles on day 6
> Here we are on day 27 and still has to begin the journey back to the UK



So no praise for Comfort Insurance then


----------



## mossypossy

Comfort do not seem to be at all involved at the moment to be fair

My only dealings are with RAC France


----------



## Canalsman

I would suggest that your dealings should be with the insurers, not the RAC.

They have sub-contracted the work, but your contract is with the insurance company.


----------



## QFour

Friends of ours are still waiting for their car after 6 weeks. All they know at the moment is it's in the Uk now but don't know where.

..


----------



## mossypossy

RAC have now asked the Supervisory Team for permission to repatriate.

Probably have to wait for another week for their answer

Soon be Christmas


----------



## snowbirds

Hi mossypossy,

Feeling for you hope they pull their finger out soon.You never know the quality of these company's until you have to use them,

Regards Snowbirds.






mossypossy said:


> RAC have now asked the Supervisory Team for permission to repatriate.
> 
> Probably have to wait for another week for their answer
> 
> Soon be Christmas


----------



## mossypossy

Have to be patient and stoical

Alternative is to shout down the phone at people, risk pissing them off and being bumped to the back of the queue

Plus the folk I do speak to on the phone all appear to be genuinely helpful and nice.....especially the lovely Emma who has a sexy voice


----------



## witzend

mossypossy said:


> ...especially the lovely Emma who has a sexy voice



Well that's OK then


----------



## snowbirds

Hi mossypossy,

I don't think a Frenchman or German would see it the same way,maybe you could let Comfort know how many members of Wild Camping are following your problems and have cover with them and how it could affect many their renewals in the future,

Snowbirds.







mossypossy said:


> Have to be patient and stoical
> 
> Alternative is to shout down the phone at people, risk pissing them off and being bumped to the back of the queue
> 
> Plus the folk I do speak to on the phone all appear to be genuinely helpful and nice.....especially the lovely Emma who has a sexy voice


----------



## mossypossy

*Update*

Repatriation is a go go....might get an ETA when I call back next week

Went over the £2500 threshold by £60....whether this is their insurance cover for this or an actual over amount is not clear


----------



## Pauljenny

Our fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## Compo

*comfort ins*

hi I am with comfort ins and am following your story with interest


----------



## mossypossy

The RAC France woman told me that at this moment there are a LOT of vehicle repatriations going on at the moment.

Just hope I left enough food in the fridge for the stowaways that were stupid enough to think it would be a good idea to get a free ride to the UK


----------



## mossypossy

*No update*

SIX weeks to the day since the breakdown

Motorhome is now ready to be collected (still broken) from the French garage.

RAC France say please call if you have any further questions.

Repatriation process is underway

Next possible holiday in the fixed motorhome will be Oct 25......chances??


----------



## n brown

Blimey !


----------



## mossypossy

How nasty will my Thetford be?
Used for two days and still the contents remain:sad::scared::scared:


----------



## mossypossy

Actually got thru the automated phone service to speak to a person.
She reckons another three weeks for delivery.
Phone us again middle of next week for ETA in UK

If all goes well it will be a mere 10 weeks between breakdown and repatriation.

Got to get it fixed of course when it is returned.


----------



## mossypossy

*An ETA!!!!!*

First ETA has been given

October 7th

Had a couple of quotes for a remanufactured engine

Sofim 2.8TD

Between £2500 and £4500, before labour costs to install

Or should I buy an MOT failure van with an identical engine for £750?


----------



## Sharon the Cat

Fingers crossed for you.

Thetford will be full to overflowing becase the stow-aways will have drunk all the wine in the garage when they ran out of food.


----------



## Haaamster

Seriously don't know how you have not got upset about the time being taken.


----------



## trevskoda

mossypossy said:


> First ETA has been given
> 
> October 7th
> 
> Had a couple of quotes for a remanufactured engine
> 
> Sofim 2.8TD
> 
> Between £2500 and £4500, before labour costs to install
> 
> Or should I buy an MOT failure van with an identical engine for £750?



Thats the eveco engine and there a squilions of them about,why not get one from a crashed van with low miles and fit a new cam belt.


----------



## trevskoda

mossypossy said:


> First ETA has been given
> 
> October 7th
> 
> Had a couple of quotes for a remanufactured engine
> 
> Sofim 2.8TD
> 
> Between £2500 and £4500, before labour costs to install
> 
> Or should I buy an MOT failure van with an identical engine for £750?



Here you could buy a engine for between 250 & 500 ,so for about £1000 to £1500 fitted all in up and running.


----------



## RichardHelen262

mossypossy said:


> First ETA has been given
> 
> October 7th
> 
> Had a couple of quotes for a remanufactured engine
> 
> Sofim 2.8TD
> 
> Between £2500 and £4500, before labour costs to install
> 
> Or should I buy an MOT failure van with an identical engine for £750?



As I said earlier buy a up and running van, you could always have the rings and crank bearings changed along with any oil seals,would be much cheaper than a recon unit


----------



## Teutone

helen262 said:


> As I said earlier buy a up and running van, you could always have the rings and crank bearings changed along with any oil seals,would be much cheaper than a recon unit



new rings in an unknown cylinder bore? thanks but no thanks. Do it once and do it right.


----------



## mossypossy

I am of that persuasion also.
Once and right.

:yeahthat:


----------



## Teutone

mossypossy said:


> I am of that persuasion also.
> Once and right.
> 
> :yeahthat:



what motorhome owners need to keep in mind is how well maintained a Motorhome needs to be at all times. (at least from my point of view).
It's 3.5t or more of vehicle stranded on a small mountain road in Italy or in the countryside of France. Not as easy to tow away as a car.


----------



## eddyt

Teutone said:


> new rings in an unknown cylinder bore? thanks but no thanks. Do it once and do it right.



if you run a glaze buster up and down the cylinder and there is no lip on the bore
it is quite alright


----------



## trevskoda

helen262 said:


> As I said earlier buy a up and running van, you could always have the rings and crank bearings changed along with any oil seals,would be much cheaper than a recon unit



Wast of time putting round rings in a oval bore as it will burn oil and smoke like a steam train.


----------



## mossypossy

Golden opportunity to replace the diesel engine with a big petrol one????

I fancy a 400 horsepower unit to help on the uphill bits

How difficult can it be?


----------



## snowbirds

Sounds like a big job to me with maybe a new wiring loom fuel lines and ecu/blackbox etc.
If i was going to change I would go for later model diesel engine but you will still have the wiring loom problems but you may be able to find an engine specialist to help you.
I would start looking now while the van is still returning good luck.

Snowbirds.:wave:







mossypossy said:


> Golden opportunity to replace the diesel engine with a big petrol one????
> 
> I fancy a 400 horsepower unit to help on the uphill bits
> 
> How difficult can it be?


----------



## Teutone

mossypossy said:


> Golden opportunity to replace the diesel engine with a big petrol one????
> 
> I fancy a 400 horsepower unit to help on the uphill bits
> 
> How difficult can it be?



just one word.

DON'T !

I have fitted engines in cars where they didn't belong. A lot of work sometimes and afterwards you will have the trial and error period to find out what stuff holds up long term and what not.

If you have a good workshop and can make all the conversion parts needed yourself you can pull this off. The first hurdle to overcome is to get to know the engine you want to fit. What's required to get it run (electronic? Immobiliser delete?), then how to fit it to your chassis, what gear box (ratios?), cooling, and and and.

Unless you can find find similar conversions to share some knowledge, I wouldn't go anywhere near this.

Sometimes just fitting the next bigger engine from the same range can turn out very intensive but you already have the 2.8

The only thing I would look into (time and funds permitting) would be the more modern version of your engine to improve power and fuel economy.
But even this isn't always a good idea.


----------



## RichardHelen262

mossypossy said:


> Golden opportunity to replace the diesel engine with a big petrol one????
> 
> I fancy a 400 horsepower unit to help on the uphill bits
> 
> How difficult can it be?



Being a front wheel drive with a transverse engine and box which is already shoehorned in, I would have thought nearly impossible, and should it be possible you will need very deep pockets, plus even deeper pockets to run it.
Richard


----------



## snowbirds

Hi Teutone,

I was tempted to say the same but like you i have had some interesting projects in my life and I think everybody should try at least one.I done most of mine in fast Fords in the 1970s but a good a friend from the Dormobile club put a Ford Granada 2,8i ghia with the power steering auto box and propshaft and the complete dashboard with the wiring etc into a CF Mk1 Bedford Landcruiser the same model as I had with a 2.3 slant engine.
It had a police emission tester scratching his head when he lifted the bonnet and found the twin cam and asked if was fitted professionally.The Owner died a couple of years ago but it's still out there some were and I would love to see it again.

Snowbirds.  






Teutone said:


> just one word.
> 
> DON'T !
> 
> I have fitted engines in cars where they didn't belong. A lot of work sometimes and afterwards you will have the trial and error period to find out what stuff holds up long term and what not.
> 
> If you have a good workshop and can make all the conversion parts needed yourself you can pull this off. The first hurdle to overcome is to get to know the engine you want to fit. What's required to get it run (electronic? Immobiliser delete?), then how to fit it to your chassis, what gear box (ratios?), cooling, and and and.
> 
> Unless you can find find similar conversions to share some knowledge, I wouldn't go anywhere near this.
> 
> Sometimes just fitting the next bigger engine from the same range can turn out very intensive but you already have the 2.8
> 
> The only thing I would look into (time and funds permitting) would be the more modern version of your engine to improve power and fuel economy.
> But even this isn't always a good idea.


----------



## Teutone

snowbirds said:


> Hi Teutone,
> 
> I was tempted to say the same but like you i have had some interesting projects in my life and I think everybody should try at least one.I done most of mine in fast Fords in the 1970s but a good a friend from the Dormobile club put a Ford Granada 2,8i ghia with the power steering auto box and propshaft and the complete dashboard with the wiring etc into a CF Mk1 Bedford Landcruiser the same model as I had with a 2.3 slant engine.
> It had a police emission tester scratching his head when he lifted the bonnet and found the twin cam and asked if was fitted professionally.The Owner died a couple of years ago but it's still out there some were and I would love to see it again.
> 
> Snowbirds.



Back then it was a lot more easy. Not the mechanical side and the engineering. The electronics can get in the way big time. I am lucky, I have a friend who works at the source. He is able to rewrite the ECU software to delete just about anything and makes it work. Like BMW V10 M5 engine into an old 3 series.


----------



## mossypossy

Sorry folks, I wasn't being serious.

However, you can get a transverse front wheel drive layout from a Saab engine, with 400bhp but the gearbox would struggle with the torque and mass of the vehicle.

Can't imagine how bad fuel economy would be

Just going to have to suck it up with a nice new shiny original spec engine. If I ever come to sell the beast then you lot can have first dibs:lol-053:


----------



## Teutone

mossypossy said:


> Sorry folks, I wasn't being serious.
> 
> However, you can get a transverse front wheel drive layout from a Saab engine, with 400bhp but the gearbox would struggle with the torque and mass of the vehicle.
> 
> Can't imagine how bad fuel economy would be
> 
> Just going to have to suck it up with a nice new shiny original spec engine. If I ever come to sell the beast then you lot can have first dibs:lol-053:



Unfortunately this will be an expense which will not dramatically improve the value of you motorhome. Sure when selling it one day it wil help to achieve a better price but as always, everybody will be keen to buy it for the low mileage engine but won't be willing to pay a premium and point to the age of the vehicle to knock the price down. I would do the same to be honest because if it ever gets written off, the insurance will just look at the book value.


----------



## mossypossy

Teutone said:


> Unfortunately this will be an expense which will not dramatically improve the value of you motorhome. Sure when selling it one day it wil help to achieve a better price but as always, everybody will be keen to buy it for the low mileage engine but won't be willing to pay a premium and point to the age of the vehicle to knock the price down. I would do the same to be honest because if it ever gets written off, the insurance will just look at the book value.



Lucky I paid 5 grand under market value or I would be getting stressy


----------



## jagmanx

*Replacement engine*

I am not a mechanic or MH expert but a simple replacement of the engine seems to me to be the only sensible solution.
Keep it simple and easy and quick.

The only alternatives are 
1 A new engine
2 An already "factory Reconditioned" unit.
3 An identical unit from a writeoff (but this would need extracting first)

My preference is no 1 unless you can get a reliable no 2 at a much reduced price.

However the labour would be the same thus No 1 seems best

Best wishes ... a nasty problem etc


----------



## Teutone

mossypossy said:


> Lucky I paid 5 grand under market value or I would be getting stressy


Good for you. At least that takes some anger off.


----------



## jagmanx

*Just a link*

I found this.

It may be of interest !

I have no connections this the company ...
Your dilema caused me to research my own engine


----------



## mossypossy

Link would be good


----------



## jagmanx

*Link*



mossypossy said:


> Link would be good



(Perfect) Engine Rebuild


----------



## Stanski

*Engine Options*

Have read through the post to catch up with your story and can offer a possible idea of wait for it to be returned and then consider buying a VW engine - guess many will be going cheap soon.

Seriously though - although not recently researched but I did find a few 2.8L engined motorhomes for sale on auction sites.  Possibly get a vehicle from an insurance company/auction house.

Hope all goes well whichever route taken.


----------



## mossypossy

*by ferry or tunnel?*

Back in two more days........allegedly.


----------



## RichardHelen262

After all this time and the loo not being emptied we should all be able to smell it arrive in the UK, :lol-053:


----------



## mossypossy

Oh gawd, I had forgotten about the loo.


----------



## witzend

What a wait I feel very sorry for you having followed this thread I wonder if you are entitled to any compensation a good start would be a letter to the insurance ombudsman. They are sometimes helpfull and can tell tbe insurance company what they think your entitled to for your inconvenice in my case I got a cheque with in a week of the ombudsmans decision


----------



## mossypossy

Dunno what a reasonable time to wait for the repatriation of a large motorhome would be

So far they have not actually failed to keep to an eta....although they have only ever given one


----------



## Pauljenny

Regret that I haven't anything helpful to offer. We've had 3 repatriations in 17 years. While they were a pain,  Safeguard handled the repatriation side brilliantly.

What do you think of your current insurer, Comfort ?
Hope it's over soon.


----------



## mossypossy

*Getting silly now*

Spoke to RAC Europe just now and surprise surprise delivery date has moved from the 7th to the 14th

Comfort have absolutely no involvement in this recovery. It is all contracted out to RAC.


----------



## Beemer

mossypossy said:


> Spoke to RAC Europe just now and surprise surprise delivery date has moved from the 7th to the 14th
> 
> Comfort have absolutely no involvement in this recovery. It is all contracted out to RAC.



So sorry to read about your plight, and probably does not bode well for others with large motorhomes, requiring repatriation.

As for the 'tongue in cheek' engine upgrade, ours is a Fiat 2.8ltr JTD, with electronic 'magic' to boost the engine power, and I find the vehicle more than capable up hill or 'making progress' on the autobahn.


----------



## jagmanx

*Comfort  / RAC*



mossypossy said:


> Spoke to RAC Europe just now and surprise surprise delivery date has moved from the 7th to the 14th
> 
> Comfort have absolutely no involvement in this recovery. It is all contracted out to RAC.



You paid comfort for the breakdown cover
Thus they are responsible...

Keep hassling comfort. NOT the RAC.


I had a similar problem with Lloyds bank and AXA over a "Volcano Claim".
Whilst I got nowhere with AXA the fact that I explained to the bank that their travel insurers were "useless" and unless something happened I would move to another bank.... I got about half the owed claim back as an Ex-gratia payment from Lloyds.

Unfortunately depending on your circumstances in may be that Comfort are your only choice for insurance.
In which case hassling them is not a good idea.

I am a fairly pleasant person but I have learnt to be very direct and indeed quite obnoxious and persistent.
Persistence is they key and NOT swearing.

It might not help in getting you vehicle back on the road but you might get some recompense for poor service.

Take your problem to the CAB see what they say..Last resort is the ombudsman


----------



## mossypossy

I still have nothing to base an "average" repatriation time for a large 8m vehicle on.

Mentioned timescale to Comfort and they say they are now monitoring the claim

(my broken engine is the non jtd one so cannot be mapped)


----------



## Pauljenny

jagmanx said:


> You paid comfort for the breakdown cover
> Thus they are responsible...
> 
> Keep hassling comfort. NOT the RAC.
> 
> 
> I had a similar problem with Lloyds bank and AXA over a "Volcano Claim".
> Whilst I got nowhere with AXA the fact that I explained to the bank that their travel insurers were "useless" and unless something happened I would move to another bank.... I got about half the owed claim back as an Ex-gratia payment from Lloyds.
> 
> Unfortunately depending on your circumstances in may be that Comfort are your only choice for insurance.
> In which case hassling them is not a good idea.
> 
> I am a fairly pleasant person but I have learnt to be very direct and indeed quite obnoxious and persistent.
> Persistence is they key and NOT swearing.
> 
> It might not help in getting you vehicle back on the road but you might get some recompense for poor service.
> 
> Take your problem to the CAB see what they say..Last resort is the ombudsman




HERE Here! 

You paid your money to Comfort for the full services that they offered.

Did you pay Comfort by credit card..... Get onto them  too.


----------



## Canalsman

jagmanx said:


> You paid comfort for the breakdown cover
> Thus they are responsible...
> 
> Keep hassling comfort. NOT the RAC.



This is a point I made much earlier on this thread.

Regarding the length of time this has taken, which seems inordinately long, the measure is usually taken as to whether or not it is 'reasonable'.

I would argue that TWO MONTHS is far from reasonable, and I would put that in writing to your insurers.


----------



## mossypossy

*Collected*

Got a call this morning.
Motorhome has just been uplifted from the garage in France.

See if they can manage to lose it in transit now


----------



## mossypossy

*Red alert*

Migrant Incursion

Police Eviction

Inevitable really. The sorry tale goes on

Monday delivery now with what's left


----------



## Teutone

mossypossy said:


> Migrant Incursion
> 
> Police Eviction
> 
> Inevitable really. The sorry tale goes on
> 
> Monday delivery now with what's left



you are kidding, right?


----------



## mossypossy

Wish I was

French Police got them out and RAC driver says no damage....maybe only to the skylight

No idea yet how long they were aboard, but it happened in Calais

Scant information given to me


----------



## caledonia

Another claim for the damage they did to your Thetford. Lol. :raofl:


----------



## Teutone

mossypossy said:


> Wish I was
> 
> French Police got them out and RAC driver says no damage....maybe only to the skylight
> 
> No idea yet how long they were aboard, but it happened in Calais
> 
> Scant information given to me



Oh dear, oh dear.
I would be livid. Keep calm and carry on (waiting).
All the best.


----------



## snowbirds

Hi Mate,

I hope they didn't empty your fridge.:cool1:

Snowbirds.


----------



## mossypossy

Anything left in the fridge after nine weeks they are welcome to

Hopefully we can claim a lovely new skylight off the insurance.

My main worry is the bathroom:danger:


----------



## RichardHelen262

mossypossy said:


> Anything left in the fridge after nine weeks they are welcome to
> 
> Hopefully we can claim a lovely new skylight off the insurance.
> 
> My main worry is the bathroom:danger:



Claim it from the RAC as it was in their care at the time


----------



## mossypossy

That is a given


----------



## oldish hippy

dont forget the stuff that was in the wardrobe and the cost of cleaning it dont suppose they thought of that as you dont want anything they might be carrying ie fleas head lice crabs etc as you dont know what they got up to


----------



## yeoblade

mossypossy said:


> I still have nothing to base an "average" repatriation time for a large 8m vehicle on.
> 
> Mentioned timescale to Comfort and they say they are now monitoring the claim
> 
> (my broken engine is the non jtd one so cannot be mapped)



But maybe members on this site can help with that


----------



## mossypossy

Maybe the average time is 1 week per metre length?


----------



## Stanski

*ENGINE OPTIONS - Idea*

Hi MossyPossy,  Have caught up with your plight so guess you might be today cherishing in the delight of seeing your MH back in UK.  

Is it going to a garage, or to your house?

Have you sourced an engine, or is the insurer going to?

I have been searching for some ducato bits this morning and did spot a 2.8 JTD in a van for sale.  Possibly a transplant donor?

If you want to discuss PM me and I shall discuss.


----------



## witzend

Wonder if they used the Toilet   :lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## mossypossy

Garage has a pressure washer if needed:ninja:


----------



## RichardHelen262

mossypossy said:


> Garage has a pressure washer if needed:ninja:



You might need to start with pest control


----------



## mossypossy

You can be sure I will post pictures of the toilet on here as soon as I get back on board.

I have my rubber gloves and a bottle of concentrated c'est la vie at the ready.

I even have a huge piece of spare Wilton carpet in the garage if needed.

Supposed to be delivered on Monday after it's weekend in Dover. Anyone spotted it yet?


----------



## mossypossy

Stanski said:


> Hi MossyPossy,  Have caught up with your plight so guess you might be today cherishing in the delight of seeing your MH back in UK.
> 
> Is it going to a garage, or to your house?
> 
> Have you sourced an engine, or is the insurer going to?
> 
> I have been searching for some ducato bits this morning and did spot a 2.8 JTD in a van for sale.  Possibly a transplant donor?
> 
> If you want to discuss PM me and I shall discuss.



No point making any decisions until we have done a sensible assessment of the damage.


----------



## mossypossy

*Delivery Day*

D Day is here.

Waiting for the phone call to go inspect and to establish how much enthusiasm I still retain.


----------



## Haaamster

Hope it's all ok.


----------



## n brown

you're probably suffering from separation anxiety,things will be better when you're stood next to it


----------



## mossypossy

nearly 2:00 and not heard anything

some good news....cheque is in the post from RAC to cover my hotel and taxi costs, and even the ferry costs


----------



## TJBi

mossypossy said:


> <snip>....cheque is in the post <snip>



A customer who regularly paid late once told me that...


----------



## jennyp19

Our latest little  episode pales into insignificance- any news yet


----------



## mossypossy

4:15

no news

will probably be delivered at 5pm or when the garage closes

RAC will then dump motorhome on the roadside and a family of tinkers will be living in it in the morning


----------



## Haaamster

The tinkers will have to evict the immigrants legally first. :rulez:


----------



## witzend

mossypossy said:


> nearly 2:00 and not heard anything
> 
> some good news....cheque is in the post from RAC to cover my hotel and taxi costs, and even the ferry costs



I should take legal advice before cashing it your probably entitled to more


----------



## jacquigem

Agreed but still worth checking and consider making a formal complaint to compensate you for the hassle.it's surprising what can happen.


----------



## mossypossy

*Well........................*

Boarded the wagon today and surveyed the damage.

Nothing nicked, footprints in the shower....great hiding place not, broken door lock.
Grit in the bed....hide under duvet, again inspired thinking.
Roof hatch broken but will be watertight until a new one can be fitted.


..................................and the toilet...........UNUSED!!!!

German garage it initially went to went to great effort to completely empty the fridge for me. thanks Sasha

Engine is a bit gnarly...picture is the top of the piston


----------



## RichardHelen262

At least the bore looks ok, you might get away with a piston and a head, unless your head will repair.
Richard


----------



## snowbirds

Looks like you will get away with a Rebuild on it,I know a good Engine Machine shop in Hitchin Hertfordshire that I have used for a rebuild on my Rover and Volvo,but they do work for all the local dealers and are very good If you what a quote I will give you their number.Has it done a high mileage.

Snowbirds.


----------



## mossypossy

My mechanic has a spare recently rebuilt engine he may be able to do a straight swap on

Even better news...............

all my wine was still there


----------



## snowbirds

Sounds good to me a result, good luck.:dance:




mossypossy said:


> My mechanic has a spare recently rebuilt engine he may be able to do a straight swap on
> 
> Even better news...............
> 
> all my wine was still there


----------



## Byronic

mossypossy said:


> My mechanic has a spare recently rebuilt engine he may be able to do a straight swap on
> 
> Even better news...............
> 
> all my wine was still there



So engine Piston Broke, and you can get Pissed and not Broke. Not too bad an outcome I would say!


----------



## mossypossy

Guy who delivered the beast to my garage was chatting about how nasty it is getting now in Calais.

They really hate driving thru now. Some guys have had stones thrown off bridges, lots of intimidation by the migrants and he reported that French police still do nothing.

I guess anything that is bigger than a car is a target.

When I drove around and thru Calais on the way home it seemed calm enough, if a little barbed wiry


----------



## mossypossy

RAC refuse point blank to accept any liability for the damage.

"Once our Contractor was able to set off again, he had a very long wait in Calais as the Police were inspecting all trucks and car transporters. Unfortunately, after a few hours of waiting, his vehicle and your campervan were searched, and the Police found some migrants in your campervan, who have since been detained by the UK border force Police. I understand from your insurance company, that your vehicle sustained some damage, and some items were stolen. Regrettably, this incident was completely beyond our control, and there was nothing our recovery driver could have done to avoid this incident"

It will have to be a Comfort claim.

How much will a new roof skylight/vent cost?


----------



## n brown

mini heki 40x40 100 quid


----------



## TJBi

mossypossy said:


> RAC refuse point blank to accept any liability for the damage.
> 
> "<snip> Regrettably, this incident was completely beyond our control, and there was nothing our recovery driver could have done to avoid this incident"
> 
> It will have to be a Comfort claim.
> 
> <snip>



I assume that it was the RAC or their agents who made the choice to cross from Calais rather than from another port?  Have they not been watching or reading the news over the last several months?  If the choice of port was theirs, the incident was hardly beyond their control.

Tom


----------



## Wooie1958

mossypossy said:


> Guy who delivered the beast to my garage was chatting about how nasty it is getting now in Calais.
> 
> They really hate driving thru now. Some guys have had stones thrown off bridges, lots of intimidation by the migrants and he reported that French police still do nothing.
> 
> I guess anything that is bigger than a car is a target.
> 
> When I drove around and thru Calais on the way home it seemed calm enough, if a little barbed wiry





We came back Calais to Dover last thursday 8th October on a 09:50 sailing and had no problems what so ever.

We`d spent the night at Hondschoote so travelled to Dover via the D947 then the E40 all the way into the port.

There was plenty of gendarmes at the junctions near the Jungle but no migrants were on the motorway anywhere so the new fencing is working well.

The traffic was very free flowing and we only slowed down as we approached passport control.

2 quick questions and a scan of the passports and we was at the P&O check in within a minute or so.

Whilst in the queue lane we saw them catch 4 migrants in a spanish lorry but it was all very calm and both the security / police and migrants were all laughing.

They were loaded into a mini bus and i presume dropped off outside the port to try it all over again.

The port was like a ghost town and the boat was barely half full, everyone was saying they`ve never known it so quiet.

Likewise when we arrived at Dover that was also very quiet as most of the waiting lanes seemed empty.


----------



## TJBi

The acts were not within their control.  Owner-drivers probably have the choice of port.  In other instances, it will be the company that decides. Some owner-drivers and some companies are making a conscious decision to avoid Calais.  They thus significantly reduce the risk of such acts being committed against their vehicles.

I would suggest that the RAC owed a duty of care; the choice of Calais may not have been the best one in that respect.


----------



## mossypossy

Do you reckon the driver was liable for the £2000 per migrant fine.

I will probably get a six grand fine thru the letterbox tomorrow


----------



## mossypossy

mossypossy said:


> My mechanic has a spare recently rebuilt engine he may be able to do a straight swap on
> 
> Even better news...............
> 
> all my wine was still there



BUT the engine is only a 2.5 turbo:scared: mine is 2.8

Same basic engine, recent rebuild and pulls like a train.
I know some Hymer six wheelers only had the 2.5. Would be much much much cheaper if it fitted

Would I come to regret fitting a slightly less powerful engine?

To be honest in the motorhome I enjoy pootling. I have a scary fast road car for adrenalin kicks.


----------



## witzend

Why change engine now can't you repair what you got looks like a new piston and possible cylinder head recon would be all you need


----------



## mossypossy

My mechanic is old school and says he would want all con rods assessed for stress, material was present in all bores, basically a lot of metal went all over the place.

Total engine rebuild is needed, and done thoroughly.

Swap out is just an easier solution and cheaper.

May not be feasible so rebuild would then have to be done


----------



## snowbirds

Hi mossypossy,

You now have a winter project,have the Half engine back strip it rebore, crank shaft reground,new shells a set of gaskets, a set of new con rods and pistons and a Haynes manual job done and you have a spare engine.
If you don't need it in a couple of years sell it on here you will get a buyer.

Snowbirds.:dance:





mossypossy said:


> My mechanic is old school and says he would want all con rods assessed for stress, material was present in all bores, basically a lot of metal went all over the place.
> 
> Total engine rebuild is needed, and done thoroughly.
> 
> Swap out is just an easier solution and cheaper.
> 
> May not be feasible so rebuild would then have to be done


----------



## mossypossy

Winter project eh?

Already on the case with the insurance company re the sterilization of the interior:mad1:

Great opportunity to replace the dated fabric





and who knows, even the chintzy carpet may go:ninja:


----------



## campervanannie

I do hope young mossypossy that after all this infortunate excitement those stowaways and mechanics and recovery men none if them have left nasty bootprints on that fabulous carpet.


----------



## snowbirds

That carpet has to go.goodluck.:idea:





mossypossy said:


> Winter project eh?
> 
> Already on the case with the insurance company re the sterilization of the interior:mad1:
> 
> Great opportunity to replace the dated fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and who knows, even the chintzy carpet may go:ninja:


----------



## campervanannie

snowbirds said:


> That carpet has to go.goodluck.:idea:



Nooooooo Ooo.


----------



## n brown

last time i saw that pattern carpet was in a Bernie Inns in about 1968. very hard to find a dropped blim !


----------



## RichardHelen262

I would have thought that the carpet alone would have deterred the immigrants from entering


----------



## jagmanx

*Quite Simply COMFORT are liable*

Either the RAC or Comfort are responsible for funding the repairs to such damage.
The vehicle was in their (collective) care.
Comfort pay the RAC so again they are liable.
Take care that any claim made does NOT affect your NCD.
It was not an accident whilst you were in charge of the vehicle.
Either any insurance the RAC have (I Doubt) but more significantly COMFORT should fund and maybe treat like a claim against an uninsured driver.

You have had a nightmare caused not by you but the failings of others.
I trust you get fully compensated for the damages/inconvenience.

I am sure you will let the forum know.
You may well wish to contact the insurance OMBUDSMAN now to assist with any unresolved issues.

Best of luck !


----------



## n brown

not a word somebody as respectable as myself would normally know,but i understand it to mean´´ that last little bit of dope you were saving for the first puff of the day ´´ apparently !


----------



## mossypossy

Comfort are fine with me submitting a claim. Migrant attack is borderline force majeur or civil disobedience so companies can wriggle

I already have an approved insurance repair quote in hand


----------



## oldish hippy

n brown said:


> last time i saw that pattern carpet was in a Bernie Inns in about 1968. very hard to find a dropped blim !



well idont havbe to look that far just down it is the carpet in my living room well near enough same patern


----------



## mossypossy

fear not

you can still buy it

carpet | eBay


----------



## mossypossy

oldish hippy said:


> well idont havbe to look that far just down it is the carpet in my living room well near enough same patern


 but I have it in my van in an ironic way:scared:


----------



## snowbirds

Last time I saw that carpet I was lying on it In a pool of sick in a pub on Old Kent road age 19.:sad::sad::rolleyes2::rolleyes2:

Snowbirds.:wave:







n brown said:


> last time i saw that pattern carpet was in a Bernie Inns in about 1968. very hard to find a dropped blim !


----------



## Byronic

snowbirds said:


> Last time I saw that carpet I was lying on it In a pool of sick in a pub on Old Kent road age 19.:sad::sad::rolleyes2::rolleyes2:
> 
> Snowbirds.:wave:



I can remember that clearly. The Thomas a Becket. I gave you the left hook!


----------



## campervanannie

Don't listen to them young mossypossy most of them wise crackers proberably have a house and van full of beige and beech laminate, you cannot beat a bit of lively colour.


----------



## mossypossy

we had a weekend away in winter with the original brown lino, then a week in cold Wales with the carpet

carpet makes a huge difference to comfort levels, whatever the colour

cheaper the better then you throw it away when it gets skanky and use it to cut a new template


----------



## snowbirds

Hi Byronic,

Sound about right was i wearing an Afghan coat.


Snowbirds.:dance:





Byronic said:


> I can remember that clearly. The Thomas a Becket. I gave you the left hook!


----------



## snowbirds

Watch it campervan I like Beige.:lol-049::lol-049::banana::banana:

Snowbirds.





campervanannie said:


> Don't listen to them young mossypossy most of them wise crackers proberably have a house and van full of beige and beech laminate, you cannot beat a bit of lively colour.


----------



## Byronic

snowbirds said:


> Hi Byronic,
> 
> Sound about right was i wearing an Afghan coat.View attachment 34453
> 
> Snowbirds.:dance:



You were when you went in, but not when you were chucked out. It was that sort of boozer, more an Arfur Daley sheepskin coat place really!


----------



## n brown

snowbirds said:


> Last time I saw that carpet I was lying on it In a pool of sick in a pub on Old Kent road age 19.:sad::sad::rolleyes2::rolleyes2:
> 
> Snowbirds.:wave:


 you ´d have just blended into the pattern


----------



## jeanette

snowbirds said:


> Hi Byronic,
> 
> Sound about right was i wearing an Afghan coat.View attachment 34453
> 
> Snowbirds.:dance:



NOOO I had one of those coats I loved it!! OMG I must have looked a right Plonker Heehee :cool1::cool1:


----------



## mossypossy

*the new 1000 post thread*

Free carpet to the person who posts the 1000th post (I still have loads left)


----------



## Wooie1958

mossypossy said:


> Free carpet to the person who posts the 1000th post (I still have loads left)





Does that include fitting


----------



## mossypossy

Havin' a larf


----------



## Byronic

n brown said:


> you ´d have just blended into the pattern



Just plain carpet when new, got the pattern 2 weeks later, from bloodstains and Snowbird-like Technicolor yawns.


----------



## campervanannie

The 1000th post, I win


----------



## mossypossy

campervanannie said:


> The 1000th post, I win


Send me a large stamped self addressed envelope


----------



## mossypossy

*Update*

Going to get a remanufactured engine, shipped over from Italy.
Cost about 2 grand for engine, about £700 to fit

Decided to actually get the van fumigated and valeted on the insurance claim and live with the current fabric. Who wants to be "on trend" anyway?

Things are happening again. Should be ready for Christmas.

To offset the cost I may sell some hifi equipment that I never use anymore. An old Linn turntable. Might even sell a car as I have too many.


----------



## izwozral

jeanette said:


> NOOO I had one of those coats I loved it!! OMG I must have looked a right Plonker Heehee :cool1::cool1:



I had one too, it smelt of camel p1ss & it didn't help that I wore it right through the blazing summer of '76 because I thought I looked sooo cool in it, when in fact I sweated buckets.

I lived in a grotty ground floor bedsit and hung it under the stairs & donned my greatcoat during a really cold spell, when i went to retrieve my afghan it had gone pea green with mould, bugger it I thought, I'm gonna be different and wore it anyway. By 'eck did it stink, so I poured pachouli oil all over it, people were always sniffing around me but I didn't care.

It was only when I couldn't get a girl to go out with me that I got rid of it - didn't help much though!!


----------



## trevskoda

mossypossy said:


> Going to get a remanufactured engine, shipped over from Italy.
> Cost about 2 grand for engine, about £700 to fit
> 
> Decided to actually get the van fumigated and valeted on the insurance claim and live with the current fabric. Who wants to be "on trend" anyway?
> 
> Things are happening again. Should be ready for Christmas.
> 
> To offset the cost I may sell some hifi equipment that I never use anymore. An old Linn turntable. Might even sell a car as I have too many.



 A linn is the best turntable prouducing analog sound better than digital clap ,mind you cartridges are expensive at up to 2 grand.


----------



## mossypossy

but then again I think I will keep my cars and my hifi

Agreed a cash sum of £500 for migrant damage.

£6 for a fumigation bomb
£50 for a secondhand skylight
araldite for shower door lock
£1 for a pair of Marigolds

Job done


----------



## mossypossy

*Hobby Spotted*

Today in Eastbourne with the registration

H10BBV

Trying too hard?


----------



## mossypossy

*Even better*

Insurance are now giving me £500 for a skylight and a new shower door lock.

They are also sending two men round to give the interior a fumigation and deep valet at their expense.

Replacement engine now ordered.....ouch.

Going for replacing the whole lump, complete with new injectors and fuel pump.


----------



## trevskoda

It will be like a new un, as soon as you get the donky fitted you could be off again.:camper::dance:


----------



## antiqueman

*The modern look*



oldish hippy said:


> well idont havbe to look that far just down it is the carpet in my living room well near enough same patern



This new minimalist society with no furniture no pictures and plain carpets that show muck are strange folk stick with your lovely patterned carpet, folk say mine looks like a pizza lol but as mentioned before if you drop anything its gone forever but no hoovers in this house that I know of.


----------



## mossypossy

*Update*

New engine just arrived from Italy.
Insurance company came good on the promise of FULL HAZMAT treatment.
Two full days of fumigation and deep cleaning has been done.
New clutch ordered as well.

Installation will begin on Monday.

New super duper hifi system all ready to go in when I get it back.

Plan to take my son mountain climbing in Wales for the first trip out


----------



## mossypossy

*Monday afternoon*

In my mind the old engine is now out and the mechanics are just sitting down for a nice brew before tackling the new one.:cheers:


----------



## RichardHelen262

You should be up and running again before the end of the week then, just don't let them drink too much tea until the job is done.


----------



## mossypossy

*Tuesday afternoon*

I like to think of them saying to each other, "This is an important client (two regular cars) so we better not rush things. Let's have another brew before we put the new clutch in"


----------



## snowbirds

Hi trevskoda.

But does the record jump if you are traveling in the motorvan.

Snowbirds.:lol-053:





trevskoda said:


> A linn is the best turntable prouducing analog sound better than digital clap ,mind you cartridges are expensive at up to 2 grand.


----------



## mossypossy

*Wednesday Morning*

Wrong engine sent by supplier

They sent a non turbo one

And they have the cheek to try to blame me.

I provided VIN and vehicle reg and yet they still got it wrong


----------



## izwozral

Gutted for you. What a bunch of dozy pillocks.


----------



## trevskoda

antiqueman said:


> This new minimalist society with no furniture no pictures and plain carpets that show muck are strange folk stick with your lovely patterned carpet, folk say mine looks like a pizza lol but as mentioned before if you drop anything its gone forever but no hoovers in this house that I know of.



No hoovers in our house just GOBLINS.


----------



## trevskoda

mossypossy said:


> Wrong engine sent by supplier
> 
> They sent a non turbo one
> 
> And they have the cheek to try to blame me.
> 
> I provided VIN and vehicle reg and yet they still got it wrong



Sent it back at there cost,dimwits, luck you did not get a tin of spagball.


----------



## RichardHelen262

Gutted for you. 
You really are not having much luck with this MH


----------



## mossypossy

*I think I have a Virtue*

I am so getting used to the wait now it will be like a whole new experience when I do get it back....and probably like a Christmas present.


----------



## RichardHelen262

Which Christmas ?


----------



## mossypossy

*December*

Turns out Lianne got all muddled with engine codes and such

They will of course ship me another correct one at no extra cost......in 10 days:dance:


----------



## derathe

mossypossy said:


> Turns out Lianne got all muddled with engine codes and such
> 
> They will of course ship me another correct one at no extra cost......in 10 days:dance:




I am in admiration at you patience and ability to appear to keep smiling, I would be pulling (what little`s left) hair out!


----------



## mossypossy

Shouting and ranting will not speed things up any.

I would not feel better if I made Lianne cry

C'est la vie


----------



## yeoblade

May be a blessing in disguise, I would have thought the turbo lump was a few quid more expensive, have you only paid for the Non turbo?


----------



## mossypossy

Would be good
Think it is a difference in compression or piston swirl pots ...keeping my old turbo anyway


----------



## mossypossy

*apparently.......*

second engine will be delivered tomorrow:beer:


----------



## RichardHelen262

It's certainly been a long ordeal for you  4 months and counting


----------



## mossypossy

Grand scheme of things it is nothing

We may have had two weeks away in that time period.

Not booking the channel crossing for next summers Scandi-fest yet though.


----------



## RichardHelen262

Did the second engine arrive ?


----------



## mossypossy

Presume engine arrived, but I have given up ringing for updates.

Will eventually get a call to say come and collect the damn thing.

It has been inside his workshop in the dry for three weeks now, just taking up space.


----------



## jagmanx

*Scandinaviz*



mossypossy said:


> Grand scheme of things it is nothing
> 
> We may have had two weeks away in that time period.
> 
> Not booking the channel crossing for next summers Scandi-fest yet though.



All should be ok for you by then.

1 suggest you have a few days using the mh after repair is complete to check all is well and all your kit is in place.

We also plan. Denmark (late may)
Norway ( june / july)
Finland (late july)
Sweden (august)

Ferry from Hirtsals to K sand but bridge from Malmo on way home.
Some good info on this forum.
Only thing I would add id that some of thr high passes do not open until 1st of june.
Hope you have a super trip after all your woes.


----------



## mossypossy

We will do a few local overnighters to gently run the engine in. Maybe slip a Scottish Easter trip in.
Plan to do Sweden via big bridge last week of July, rapid run north then gentle meander south thru Norway. Six weeks in total.


----------



## listerdiesel

The differences between turbo and non-turbo are quite marked.

Compression ratio is normally lower on a turbo diesel, meaning pistons are different, injection pump/system has manifold pressure sensing for fuel/air balancing and so forth, even the camshaft may be different.

I've converted Scania engines from non turbo to turbo in the past, it was a big job.

Peter


----------



## mossypossy

How should I treat my "new" engine when I get it back?
Sofim 2.8idTD
Shortish period before first oil change?
Should I start using Shell V power diesel?


----------



## listerdiesel

It's throttle opening that needs to be regulated, no more than 1/3 to 1/2 throttle for the first 250 miles, then gradually increase the work the engine is doing up to full throttle at 1000 miles.

Both our Renault Trafics achieved very high mileages on their original engines, just carefully run in and regularly serviced.

400,000km on the 2004 model, the 2007 one is over 250,000km and still running. No injector or pump changes. 

Keep to branded fuel, but no need for V-Power or other 'Super' fuels, good clean fuel is what you need.

Might be worth changing oil and filter at 6000 miles, I think the Renaults were much longer periods and we used fully or semi-synthetic oil.

Peter


----------



## maingate

Diesels of that era often had 6,000 mile service intervals as normal. 3,000 might be better for it.


----------



## Teutone

Many turbos die prematurley because owners don't give them enough time to cool down after a long hard run. Pulling into a laybay and switching the engine off stops the supply of oil to the red hot turbo and the bearings suffer. In a nutshell.


----------



## listerdiesel

Oil filtration and oil quality are the most important things to watch when looking at turbo life, that and the cooling down pause as mentioned above.

Scania used to fit a full flow oil filter just for the turbo feed, the main engine had a Glacier centrifugal oil cleaner. 

Turbos have come on in leaps and bounds since I was on the trucks in the mid 70's, we used to rebuild Holset and Airesearch  turbos on the trucks, nowadays it's all a throw away job and fit a new one.

Peter


----------



## lebesset

mossypossy said:


> How should I treat my "new" engine when I get it back?
> Sofim 2.8idTD
> Shortish period before first oil change?
> Should I start using Shell V power diesel?



the factory recommendation is for oil / filter change at 20k Km ; but for the relatively low annual Kms that motorhomes travel I don't go past 10k which is every year ; 10w 40 semi synthetic suits the engine extremely well and with that I use 1litre pa , half way down the dip dipstick , started off like that and never changed


----------



## trevskoda

5 thu oil change or 6 mth which ever comes first for short hops,asda 10/40 or 5/40 is ok,i liked the tip on turbo cooling a new one for me must remember it.:bow::wave:


----------



## maingate

trevskoda said:


> 5 thu oil change or 6 mth which ever comes first for short hops,asda 10/40 or 5/40 is ok,i liked the tip on turbo cooling a new one for me must remember it.:bow::wave:



I ran Renault Clio 1.9 non-turbo diesels for over 13 years Trev. Similar engines were put in Motorhomes. The normal Service interval was 6,000 miles but I think the last one (year 2000) might have jumped to 10,000. It did not matter because I always booked it into Kwik Fit for an oil and filter change every 5,000 miles. It was dirt cheap and I got free Coffee while I waited. 

I did the other filters myself.


----------



## Teutone

trevskoda said:


> 5 thu oil change or 6 mth which ever comes first for short hops,asda 10/40 or 5/40 is ok,i liked the tip on turbo cooling a new one for me must remember it.:bow::wave:



you would be surprised how long the turbo still spins after you turned the engine off after a hard run. Engine off means no more fresh oil supply and the remaining little bit of oil in the bearings gets cooked. Letting the engine idle a few minutes can avoid damage. Fitting a oil temperature gauge is on my list.
Even if the water temp is looking ok, the oil could still be at the upper end of the working temperature. Especially on a chipped turbo diesel I want to know what the oil temperaturs are to back off the throttle when it get's critical. But luckily in the UK there is a motorway speed limit and there aren't too many steep hills   causing too much stress.


----------



## mossypossy

I fitted an oil temp gauge to my Saab 900 turbo.
Only time I ever saw it move was a rapid climb to 1500m in Switzerland.


----------



## Teutone

mossypossy said:


> I fitted an oil temp gauge to my Saab 900 turbo.
> Only time I ever saw it move was a rapid climb to 1500m in Switzerland.



and that was "only" in a car. Imagine 3.5tons hauled up there from what in these days is basically a car engine.


----------



## mossypossy

Think it took about 15 minutes to do the climb in the car.
Would be an hour in the motorhome so fair point!


----------



## mark61

Teutone said:


> you would be surprised how long the turbo still spins after you turned the engine off after a hard run. Engine off means no more fresh oil supply and the remaining little bit of oil in the bearings gets cooked. Letting the engine idle a few minutes can avoid damage. Fitting a oil temperature gauge is on my list.
> Even if the water temp is looking ok, the oil could still be at the upper end of the working temperature. Especially on a chipped turbo diesel I want to know what the oil temperaturs are to back off the throttle when it get's critical. But luckily in the UK there is a motorway speed limit and there aren't too many steep hills   causing too much stress.



Very true, always surprises me when people pull over to take pictures, look at view etc, while on a long climb, and immediately turn the engine off. 

BTW, I'm no expert, but I have been told that exhaust gas temp gauges are the best way to check on turbo, may be worth looking into.


----------



## Teutone

mark61 said:


> Very true, always surprises me when people pull over to take pictures, look at view etc, while on a long climb, and immediately turn the engine off.
> 
> BTW, I'm no expert, but I have been told that exhaust gas temp gauges are the best way to check on turbo, may be worth looking into.



exhaust gas temperatur is often used to determine if an engine is running lean or rich (lean = HOT) and the probes are difficult to fit compared to a oil temp probe. They react more instant to changes than the oil temp which needs a few minutes to creep up. So you will find EGT gauges mostly in high powered (read expensive) petrol engines which run close to the limit of max power and will cost bit ££££ if they go bang. 
For you and me a oil temp gauge will do the trick and oil temp probes can often be bought as a dip stick replacement or included in the sump plug.
I didn't have much time to look at out engine but I will try to fit the probe somewhere near the outline pipe of the oil cooler (and out of the cooling wind like in the sump plug)


----------



## mossypossy

*Grrr*

Hey guess what?
They (engine supplier) fitted the wrong fuel pump to the new engine.
Hopefully this matter can be resolved in the UK without the need to involve Italy

2016 now, no early Christmas pressie for me then


----------



## willdbill

ben following with interest looks like it will soon be over peeew
bill


----------



## Teutone

your link shows a BOOST gauge. You will agree that damaging an air cradft engine during flight isn't a good idea and close monitoring is very important. But I would say monitoring exhaust gas temperature on a DIESEL powered motorhome engine is pushing it a little bit too far. And how is welding a bung to a exhaust pipe and easy fix?

This thinner air when climbing up the alps with a motorhome is the least of your problems.


----------



## Teutone

I feel a boost gauge might be of more use for Motorhomers than a EGT. With these variable Vane turbos used on the modern engines you can produce a lot of overboost if the vanes get clogged up and they don't have a waste gate to blow off.
Unfortunately on your older model motorhome you can't plug a little gadget into the ODB2 port to display all these information on your smartphone or tablet.
I know, ignorance is bliss but with modern engines you need to keep an eye on some stuff to make sure you see the writings on the wall to hopefully safe your engine from going pop.
And a boost gauge is probably a lot more easy to fit.


----------



## mossypossy

*update*

Turns out was a fuel pump immobilizer problem, security shear bolts meaning they have to supply a new immobilizer unit at their expense but this will need coding to my vehicle

oh and won't be delivered until first week in Jan. Holidays you know? 

Good news is I appear to have a brand new turbo which I did not anticipate, having only paid for a non turbo engine


----------



## yeoblade

yeoblade said:


> May be a blessing in disguise, I would have thought the turbo lump was a few quid more expensive, have you only paid for the Non turbo?



Looks like it was then


----------



## mossypossy

*Comfort Renewal Notice*

Just arrived.

£76 more than last year, but they did shell out £500 for my small repairs and the valet/fumigation job

So I will do the right thing:heart:


----------



## RichardHelen262

Although they were a little slow in getting your motor home back, they seam to have played ball, hence from following this thread I too have gone with them this time

Richard


----------



## mossypossy

I don't blame them at all. It was all RAC with the delay. Even then I see their point.....it would have been quicker to get it repaired over there, and cheaper for them.

They had to try.

A fresh attempt to get the engine in will be tried next week.

MOT due on the 19th


----------



## mossypossy

*and still it goes on*

Today is engine install day, allegedly.

Then we have to get the new fuel pump immobilizer coded to the vehicle somehow.

5 months 12 days so far off the road

Timescales

165 days total:

67 days in France/Germany with RAC (40% of the time)
18 days with me faffing deciding how to proceed (12% of the time)
70 days for engine supplier to get it right, order to final delivery of correct goods (42% of the time)
10 days for my garage to be ready to install (6% of the time)


----------



## oldish hippy

fingers crossed for you you might have motorhome in few days well if it where sorned you could have save d six month tax llol


----------



## mossypossy

*and still I wait*

wife is a teacher

check out the delicious irony of this NUT email


"West Sussex NUT is donating  £1,200  for provisions for Refugees in Calais. We will also contribute £100 towards expenses to any NUT members who wish to visit the Refugee camp over the half-term holiday.
If you are interested in going on a visit, please email.........."


we could go and visit the poor souls who broke into our motorhome and tell them we have only compassion and love toward them


----------



## jagmanx

*Perhaps*



mossypossy said:


> wife is a teacher
> 
> check out the delicious irony of this NUT email
> 
> 
> "West Sussex NUT is donating  £1,200  for provisions for Refugees in Calais. We will also contribute £100 towards expenses to any NUT members who wish to visit the Refugee camp over the half-term holiday.
> If you are interested in going on a visit, please email.........."
> 
> 
> we could go and visit the poor souls who broke into our motorhome and tell them we have only compassion and love toward them



You should write to the NUT and ask for a donation !
Irony indeed


----------



## Teutone

I am looking forward reading your next post reporting it's all up and running. Fingers crossed.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy

Any news? Is it up and running yet.


----------



## mossypossy

ColinD said:


> Any news? Is it up and running yet.



Nope

Sent a text to garage reminding them it is my birthday on Friday, hint hint


----------



## RoadTrek Boy

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you..


----------



## mossypossy

*half and half*

Has now been off the road for half the time I have owned it:mad1:


----------



## RichardHelen262

Most garages would want something of the size of your motorhome out of the way asap, as it must be taking up a lot space,


----------



## mossypossy

Think it has become part of the scenery.

Programming the immobiliser and getting it MOT'd is taking the time now.

I foolishly said take as long as you need.

End of March seems a reasonable target for my Scottish trip.


----------



## Tezza33

helen262 said:


> Most garages would want something of the size of your motorhome out of the way asap, as it must be taking up a lot space,


They are probably road testing it in Spain


----------



## mossypossy

*latest hiccup*

Brand new clutch release bearing decided to fall apart.

Two weeks for replacement to be delivered.

Latest completion date is end of this week.


----------



## n brown

****


----------



## izwozral

mossypossy said:


> Brand new clutch release bearing decided to fall apart.
> 
> Two weeks for replacement to be delivered.
> 
> Latest completion date is end of this week.



Ever considered you may be cursed?


----------



## RichardHelen262

mossypossy said:


> Brand new clutch release bearing decided to fall apart.
> 
> Two weeks for replacement to be delivered.
> 
> Latest completion date is end of this week.



Where on earth do you live ?  It would take a half hour to get another around here


----------



## mossypossy

LUK supplied first one.
Second was Iveco.
Delay included dismantling as bearing fell apart after being installed...........apparently.

I just get the excuses guv.

Garage is in deepest East Sussex.


----------



## Wooie1958

Will you be using the same garage for any further work ?


----------



## mossypossy

Wooie1958 said:


> Will you be using the same garage for any further work ?



Depends on the bill.

I have used them many times for my cars and they have been superb and I get on well with the owner.

It may be me who is banned:ninja:


----------



## trevskoda

There a good lot,fix the van every day.:scared:sound like a bunch of :ninja:its.


----------



## RichardHelen262

Is it back on the road yet ?


----------



## mossypossy

very close, allegedly:drive:


----------



## wildman

mossypossy said:


> LUK supplied first one.
> Second was Iveco.
> Delay included dismantling as bearing fell apart after being installed...........apparently.
> 
> I just get the excuses guv.
> 
> Garage is in deepest East Sussex.


they don't just fall apart some undue force must have been used, is the teaboy doing the job or the tea boys apprentice?


----------



## mossypossy

Work experience for one of the stowaways


----------



## mossypossy

some progress....hoorah


----------



## trevskoda

Looks like the iveco engine turned sideways.


----------



## RichardHelen262

Does it run yet?


----------



## Tezza33

trevskoda said:


> Looks like the iveco engine turned sideways.


That is because it* is* the same as an Iveco engine, all are based on a Fiat-Sofim 2.5 from the 80's but obviously updated, it was even fitted in Renault Masters in 1980 - 1997 and when it became 2.8 it was also fitted in Renault Masters and Iveco/Fiats
It is funny though that some identical engine parts are cheaper from Iveco dealers than from Fiat dealers


----------



## mossypossy

*does it run?*

Why yes. The engine runs, but now we have discovered the reason it died in the first place. Some dodgy vacuum doohickey that is related to the cam timing.
Hope to get it on the road after MOT next week.

This will be the maiden voyage all being well


----------



## witzend

Well this has been a epic thread most of what could happen did and I hope you  have a event free trip in Scotland Best of Luck

North Coast 500 - Home


----------



## mossypossy

*It lives!*

MOT in the morning:wacko:


----------



## Pauljenny

Fingers crossed and breath held for you.

Give us the good news ASAP.


----------



## RichardHelen262

Just seven months, at least you had free winter parking


----------



## trevskoda

There is also a small vacuum unit on the throttle fuel pump unit & i think thats the one he is talking about,it advances/retards the fuel timing climbing and decending hills of on load etc.


----------



## mossypossy

If something like that can indeed destroy an engine it does put all the cam belt paranoia in its place.

Will find out full story when I go collect.

And yes, has been indoors since late October.


----------



## mossypossy

*Pass*

MOT done.
No advisories.
Collect on Weds morning.
500 miles to first oil change.....warranty stipulation.

7 months and two days.

Replace 'war' with 'thread'
Someday This War Is Gonna End - YouTube


----------



## trevskoda

After she is bedded in start to increase the speed up/down with cooling stops for a few thousand miles which makes for a good engine ,and do change oil every 5000mls or about twice a year if not using it much,good luck.


----------



## mossypossy

*Home*

The beast is now outside my house.

Did not like sitting for 7 months as there is no leisure battery power, nor hab power with engine running.

Will hook it up to mains overnight and see what happens.

Now, there is a small matter of some 7 month old "doings" to sort out:dnd:


----------



## jagmanx

*Poo*



mossypossy said:


> The beast is now outside my house.
> 
> Did not like sitting for 7 months as there is no leisure battery power, nor hab power with engine running.
> 
> Will hook it up to mains overnight and see what happens.
> 
> Now, there is a small matter of some 7 month old "doings" to sort out:dnd:



Oh SH!T


----------



## maingate

mossypossy said:


> The beast is now outside my house.
> 
> Did not like sitting for 7 months as there is no leisure battery power, nor hab power with engine running.
> 
> Will hook it up to mains overnight and see what happens.
> 
> *Now, there is a small matter of some 7 month old "doings" to sort out*:dnd:



Put it on your tomato plants. You should have a bumper crop this year. :lol-061:


----------



## mossypossy

Most power works but fridge is dead and solar panel controller is dead as is inverter circuit.

Maybe a fuse has gone somewhere?

Have not dared to do the poopy bit yet


----------



## caledonia

Be carefull that there is no pressure build up with decomposing poo. It could all end in tears.


----------



## mossypossy

*Mice*

Dealing with poop of a smaller nature.

All my toilet roll supply has been used to make a cosy and rather smelly mouse nest under my bathroom sink.

Note to all van owners. An indoor heated garage may not be the best place to store over the winter after all.

Wonder why one of my leccy circuits seems to not work?


----------



## Chris356

If it's rats they will have bitten straight wiring even seen 10mm starter cable eaten through


----------



## mossypossy

Not rats.
Tiny tiny poops


----------



## mossypossy

Garage was out in the middle of nowhere.

Re the lack of power to fridge. There is a relay that trips when aux battery power drops below 10.5v.
Hopefully an overnight charge will get things right, or it is three new leisure batteries.


----------



## sparrks

mossypossy said:


> Garage was out in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> Re the lack of power to fridge. There is a relay that trips when aux battery power drops below 10.5v.
> Hopefully an overnight charge will get things right, or it is three new leisure batteries.



What's the voltage of the hab/leisure batts? If the batteries have been left without charge for 7 months then I would bet that they are knackered.


----------



## mossypossy

sparrks said:


> What's the voltage of the hab/leisure batts? If the batteries have been left without charge for 7 months then I would bet that they are knackered.



Got to at least see what happens overnight, but tending to agree.

There goes another £300


----------



## sparrks

mossypossy said:


> Got to at least see what happens overnight, but tending to agree.
> 
> There goes another £300



It would also make things worse if there was a residual load on them - clock, alarm or similar added to the self discharge rate all adds up, then add in the age of them.


----------



## mossypossy

Absolutely no idea of the age of them.
Solar and big fridge upgrade was done ten years ago so probably that.
I have only had it for a year.


----------



## mossypossy

Some good news today.
Fitted the media system I have been collecting while the van was away.

Now have proper HiFi and movie player. Two overhead lockers sacrificed for proper loudspeakers and one for the amp and DAC and media player.

Sounds sublime.


----------



## mossypossy

*Getting there*

Fridge and solar working again.

New rooflight ordered.
Shower door lock ordered.
Poopy chamber cleared. Did not smell in the slightest.
Mice appear to have already left the building.


----------



## delicagirl

why would you need a shower door lock ?   

it sounds like good news though...   progress will be faster now, hopefully


----------



## delicagirl

I'd quite like some company when I am abroad David  -  especially in the shower......  !!!!


----------



## mossypossy

*All back to normal again*

The end.


----------



## mossypossy

*PS*

Had a little shakedown today.
150 miles including a brief foray onto the shingle at Dungeness.

Saw a huuuuge old Hymer Merc there.


----------



## trevskoda

delicagirl said:


> I'd quite like some company when I am abroad David  -  especially in the shower......  !!!!



What with mice.:scared:


----------



## trevskoda

mossypossy said:


> The end.



Glad you got all sorted ,just one of lifes many hicups.:drive:


----------



## mossypossy

*Scuppered in Skye*

One week of Scottish wandering has caused a minor problem of engine mounting bolts snapping.
Not the best idea to drive with a droopy engine so parked up in lovely rainy Kyle of Localsh waiting for three fecking bolts.
Lovely new shower facilities here though.


----------



## trevskoda

When fitting a new donky it is advisable to renew the mounts and bolts,are u jumpy on the clutch  at gear change  wrong rpm and not smooth.


----------



## yeoblade

Having bolts snap is unusual, without a good reason for them to shear,   that need investigating.

Unless they're rubber mounted engine mounting thingies and the rubber has given up.


----------



## campervanannie

mossypossy said:


> The end.



Does that include the beautiful Axminster.


----------



## mossypossy

All better now.

Enjoying the tranquility of loch and mountain again.


----------



## mossypossy

*and then.........*

Been a while since the latest engine failure

"New" expensive engine lasted 2000 miles before lunching on its own oil on the M6.

Warranty claim underway, necessitating engine out for autopsy in Italy.

With every day my enthusiasm wains.

Current status is in limbo, engine somewhere in Europe.

Booked a month in a Swiss mountain apartment (by car) in anticipation of the long game.

Warranty is ****. Even if they admit to full culpability then new (2nd) engine might not be installed until August, leaving just 6 months warranty on that fresh engine.

Chances are they will try to put blame on the installation.

Lets see. Since Jan 2015 it has been on the road for 8 months.


----------



## RichardHelen262

Oh dear you really are having some bad luck with it, when they do that it is usually caused by a turbo oil seal failing

Richard


----------



## caledonia

How did that old tv ad go? If only everything in life was as reliable as a Volkswagen.


----------



## mossypossy

*Autopsy Report*

Engine Factory in Italy have agreed to fix under warranty blaming a defective piston valve. (even though we doubt if this was the actual cause)

Who'd a thunk it? Warranties actually work!

Will be shipped back and refitted at some point.

Summer hols already booked sans motorhome in Switzerland.


----------



## jagmanx

*Hope*



mossypossy said:


> Engine Factory in Italy have agreed to fix under warranty blaming a defective piston valve. (even though we doubt if this was the actual cause)
> 
> Who'd a thunk it? Warranties actually work!
> 
> Will be shipped back and refitted at some point.
> 
> Summer hols already booked sans motorhome in Switzerland.



You have a really good holiday AND all goes well with MH (in due course)


----------



## mossypossy

*Another little victory*

Engine warranty was initially one year from date of first installation, March.
Managed to persuade them to extend to one year from date of repaired engine installation, July or August.

Will get back on the road again one day


----------



## mossypossy

*All shiny again....*

....in a crate.

Newly rebuilt second engine now waiting in the shipping crate, next to the bus, inside the garage, awaiting the fitting.

Meanwhile we venture forth from Newhaven by car on Thursday, probably passing the very spot on our return where we died in Germany last year.

We will have to put up with this view for a month, rather than rainy Norway.


----------



## caledonia

Get the engine fitted and get shot of it. Under powered donkey pulling that big van? It's always going to let you down. IMO. Fiat = fix it again tmoro. :scared:


----------



## izwozral

Blimey, I didn't realise this was still going on:scared: Ineptitude on a massive scale springs to mind. I think I would have thrown myself over that veranda by now.


----------



## mossypossy

caledonia said:


> Get the engine fitted and get shot of it. Under powered donkey pulling that big van? It's always going to let you down. IMO. Fiat = fix it again tmoro. :scared:



It is a distinct possibility


----------



## mossypossy

*Fixed*

All mended and driving again.

Not cost me a penny, just wasted off the road time.

12 month warranty on the latest new engine starts today.

In Germany this week, in a car, we drove under the very bridge where we initially broke down and waited for the rescue truck.....we love to tempt fate.


----------



## The laird

mossypossy said:


> All mended and driving again.
> 
> Not cost me a penny, just wasted off the road time.
> 
> 12 month warranty on the latest new engine starts today.
> 
> In Germany this week, in a car, we drove under the very bridge where we initially broke down and waited for the rescue truck.....we love to tempt fate.



Great news


----------



## Stanski

*AMAZED - what a saga*

Since this saga started I have been employed and travelled Ireland twice, as well as attended 2 weddings and a funeral, plus got up to lots of other things.  Quite amazed at the bad luck.
Enjoy Swizzerland, it might snow.


----------



## Stanski

I am surprised at this info you provided for many reasons.
1.  Your info and opinion I often enjoy, so a little surprised this survey info used
2.  Cars and Vans / LGV are not the same comparison in that they are designed to do very different jobs
3.  You used an American survey thus not comparable to UK in my opinion.  A guide only.
4.  Lexus IS Toyota really so the survey could include them.
5.  Seat are good but not that good - read UK Which? For latest review of cars.

I believe I can suggest that fiat, Renault and Citroen joined as a collaboration to design chassis and mechanicals in late 80's so should not all of these vehicles be counted as 1 supplier.

Off to get MH ready for Devon meet - I'll await for jovial replies.

Should include - it is still an ambition of mine to call in Pontivy to enjoy a cups and a chat.  One day I will pass through.


----------



## caledonia

I wonder how long before the Big Bang happens again. Get it on flea bay while it still runs.


----------



## mossypossy

*Still smiling*

Learning to drive the big fecker again.

First day trip to the seaside a bit of plastic broke on the fridge door lock (£8) and a skinny lane claimed my electric hook up flap (£8).

On the plus side all seems fine with the engine.


----------



## kirkie

I followed the POI and ended up the worst road I have ever driven on, went up a track that got smaller and smaller, had to reverse all the way back, felt bad for the poor old girl. Trees scraping along side the van, not sure if anything fell of tho.


----------



## Canalsman

kirkie said:


> I followed the POI and ended up the worst road I have ever driven on, went up a track that got smaller and smaller, had to reverse all the way back, felt bad for the poor old girl. Trees scraping along side the van, not sure if anything fell of tho.
> 
> View attachment 46124



Could you tell me which POI so I can add a warning?

Thanks ...


----------



## mossypossy

*Update*

All going well again.
Just back from Wales for a week and averaged almost 33mpg!!!
Plodded along any motorway at 55 and used the weight of the van downhill in a hyper-miler style.
Not bad for a 4.5 tonner.


----------



## mossypossy

*Bringing back the memories*

Car insurance company contacted me to say they did not have my little migrant incursion payout on their database.

Different company, different vehicle, from a not at fault claim two years ago.

That will be £28 extra please.

Gotta love 'em.

Will need some wine tonight for therapy.

BTW off tomorrow in the motorhome for a quickie one nighter.


----------



## RichardHelen262

Don't you just love insurance companies,


----------

